# Hampshire College Director of Campus Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Director of Campus Safety*
Hampshire College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/23/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Hampshire College
Department: Community Advocacy, Prevention and Education and Safety (C.A.P.E.S.), Student Life Div. 
Job Title: Director of Campus Safety
Position Type: Full Time
Schedule: 35 Hours a week
Pay Range/ Status: $82,000 - $86,000 / Exempt
Location: Hampshire College Campus in Amherst, MA
Reports to: Senior Director of C.A.P.E.S.)
Anticipated Start Date: February 21, 2022
Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, is located on a beautiful rural campus in Amherst, Massachusetts. We provide residential undergraduate education to nearly 600 students. Each department at Hampshire College contributes to the collaborative culture of the organization and plays an important role in the success of the College. The campus safety department is an integral component of C.A.P.E.S., the newly formed departmental network in the division of Student Life that seeks to contribute to creating an environment where students are able to work diligently to support its community and pursue excellence; eager to learn, be open to new information and are prepared to be out of their comfort zone to enable learning and growth. We accomplish this by creating an intellectually vibrant, compassionate environment that is actively anti-racist, welcoming, and safe to all members. As part of the campus safety team, you will be instrumental in the department achieving its mission and goals!
DESCRIPTION OF RESPONSIBILITIES:
The director of campus safety is a full-time, 12-month, professional staff member in the division of student life, reporting to the senior director of community advocacy, prevention and education and safety (C.A.P.E.S.). 
The director is responsible for the administrative and budgetary management of this evolving campus safety office. The director will serve as the administrator responsible for providing vision and strategic leadership for campus safety initiatives within C.A.P.E.S. specifically, the director is responsible for maintaining a safe and secure learning and work environment for all members of the Hampshire College community, as well as guest and visitors. The director of campus safety is responsible for the development, implementation, and management of campus safety programs, services, resources and educational programs, including but not limited to personal safety, security operations, fire safety, disruptions in daily operations, emergency and crisis management, transportation, and parking enforcement for the College.
As the office evolves, it will manage key additions that include but are not limited to a crisis response team, an oversight board and a diversity and inclusion council, with members drawn from Hampshire's students, faculty and staff. The director will lead this development with the utmost care and with a keen focus on being student-centered in its delivery of services and resources. The director will supervise and lead professional staff in the campus safety office. 
Campus safety led by the director strives to be an equitable, just, and inclusive department that work together to serve and dismantle barriers and division among students and the College, particularly in the following areas: campus safety, security, crisis response and operational disruptions. Campus safety is a robust network within C.A.P.E.S. and the division of student life that focuses on prevention, education, problem solving, management of students' safety and security and conflict resolution utilizing restorative practices. The director will lead the team by paying close attention to the varying needs of students from different cultural backgrounds and identities that may require focused support and considerations in the residential life and student engagement capacities. The matter of diversity, equity and inclusion is evolving and fluid and the needs of underrepresented students are ever changing, hence, the director needs to be open-minded, enjoys learning new knowledge, ready to adapt and advance the office accordingly to successfully support students.
The director will also work collaboratively with student life departments, and other campus constituents to build a community that will be open and honest with one another and act with integrity and civility at all times, treating one another with respect, care and kindness as we work through conflicts and seek justice and understanding within and beyond the campus community. Centered in both restorative and transformative justice, this will aid in creating a campus culture that is more actively anti-racist, inclusive and equitable. Additionally, the director will model the way to cultivate an environment that have its members take personal responsibilities to build a community that is socially and civically engaged; and a community who values and contributes to each other's safety, health and wellness. 
The director is a student development practitioner who cares deeply about forming strong relationships and engaging in meaningful experiences with students, open to new and challenging experiences directed towards professional growth. This position needs to be highly visible, maintain strong connections and work successfully with students, faculty, staff, parents and external constituents. The director must have experience in program design and management and feel comfortable working in an evolving, fast-paced, organizational framework with shifting responsibilities. 
As a leader in the division of student life, the director contributes to campus-wide educational initiatives, for instance the ENGAGE Day of Learning, New and Transfer Student Orientation, Community Orientation, and Community Education Day that advances the College's commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion. Participates in the emergency response "on call" duty rotation. decision-making, goal setting, and staff development and as a committed member of the student life team in college and divisional committee work, projects, meetings, retreats and overall community development: assists in the coordination and facilitation of academic courses, co-curricular activities and services for students. Availability to work evenings and weekends is required.
REQUIRED SKILLS:

Knowledge of state, local and federal laws related to campus safety. Knowledge of security on college campuses, including card access, CCTV, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices. Knowledge of investigations, report writing, and budget development.
Demonstrated knowledge and skills working in a diverse campus or community environment. The ability to apply a compassionate, empathetic and professional approach to enforcement of college policies and procedures in a campus community. Be a symbol of calm, sympathy and authority in crisis, chaotic and emergency situations.
Demonstrated a high level of mental agility and common sense to read situations, adjust conversations, expectations and attitudes as needed. Effective negotiation skills including the following practices but not limited to active listening, remaining calm, expressing empathy, treating individual with respect and remaining non-judgmental.
Directly related educational background and relevant work experience
Demonstrated success in higher education program management and leadership, particularly regarding campus safety operations.
Passionate about working in an organization that values and promotes diversity, equity, inclusion and anti-racism; Experience working directly with people from diverse racial, ethnic, and socioeconomic backgrounds; Demonstrates skill in understanding of cultural differences; Employs anti-racist practices and principles to accomplish work; Ability to serve as an advocate for individuals of all ethnicities, genders, ages and backgrounds.; Ability to flex communication style to multiple cultural environments; Excellent written and verbal communication skills, ability to present to diverse audiences, specifically racially, ethnically, and socioeconomically diverse communities; Ability to cultivate and develop inclusive and equitable working relationships with students, faculty, staff and community members; Supports and enhances a sense of belonging and success of students from traditionally marginalized populations.
Understanding of Student Development Theory, knowledge of higher education trends and best practices, administration and governance
Ability to function independently and complete projects with limited supervision
Ability to analyze data, interpret results and make recommendations.
Highly organized and able to prioritize in a fast-paced, team- oriented environment.
Ability to manage ambiguity as well as collaborative decision-making structures
Experience presenting to groups
Strong supervisory, problem-solving and collaborative skills
Ability to pay close attention to detail for budget tracking
Familiarity with computer programs: Microsoft Office Suite, Adobe Creative Suite, Information management (Colleague), social media applications, student activities platforms, etc.
REQUIRED CERTIFICATION, EDUCATION, AND EXPERIENCE:

Four-year degree or equivalent
Five years of job-related experience
Certification in CPD/first responder or ability to obtain certification in Massachusetts within six months of hire; EMT certification desirable.
A valid Massachusetts driver's license and successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy.
Employment is dependent on successful completion of a background check and pre-employment physical.
Alternatives to formal education and paid work experience may be considered as equivalent qualifications to include military service/training, volunteering, activism, and other non-traditional programs and experiences related to the position.
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:
BENEFITS:
Hampshire College offers an excellent benefits program for eligible employees such as medical, dental, vision, life insurance, generous retirement plan contributions, flexible leave plans, and many other fringe benefits. For information on Hampshire College, including more information on employee benefits and our company culture, visit our website at www.hampshire.edu.
WHO SHOULD APPLY:
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity employer and deeply committed to a community of excellence, equity, diversity, and inclusion. We are particularly committed to revealing and combating the social and institutional structures that support racism and white supremacy in all phases of employment and college life. We believe that the educational and employment environment is enhanced when diverse groups of people with diverse ideas come together to work and grow. We encourage applications from women, underrepresented minorities, persons with disabilities, sexual minority groups, veterans, and other candidates who will contribute to the diversification and enrichment of ideas and perspectives. Hampshire College is committed to removing barriers to employment faced by equity-seeking groups and encourages (but does not require) members of these groups to self-identify in their application materials. Applicants whose work incorporates a global perspective and a demonstrated commitment to issues of diversity in the work environment are particularly encouraged to apply.
HOW TO APPLY:
Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities
Review of applications will begin on January 3, 2022 and will continue until the position is filled. 
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity in education and employment.

*Related Searches:*

Police and Public Safety


Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now


----------

